# How do I get the wet dog smell out of my dryer?



## erigeron

This problem was relayed through my husband. My sense of smell is not the best, and I can't smell it, but it's driving him bonkers. A few weeks ago we bought a few cloth diapers (fitteds and AIOs) at a yard sale. After running them through the wash and dryer, he says the dryer smelled like wet dog. He says it has been about the same since then--that the smell hasn't gotten worse or better. The diapers smell clean when they come out of the wash, and then after going through the dryer they acquire the dog smell. I think that we didn't wash the yard sale diapers enough to get the dog scent out (99% sure the prev. owner had dogs), and then the dryer picked it up, and even though we've since ramped up our washing procedure by adding an extra rinse, the problem remains from before. Does anybody have any ideas? (Other than "dry the diapers on the line instead").


----------



## ShannonBFCDAP

Have you wiped down the interior with white vinegar? Then run it with no clothing in there.
Also have you considered that the washer is dirty as well even though neither of you can smell it, the bacteria that might be causing it could be present there too? I use the Tide Washing Machine Cleaner once a month with my washer when I have a smell that I can't get rid of.
Hope that helps.


----------



## Adaline'sMama

Soak a bath towel in white vinegar mixed with a TINY bit of some essential oil that you like and then tumble until dry. Or, You can pour a big bottle of vanilla extract (fake, not the real stuff that is too expensive) all over a cloth diaper that is your least favorite (super stained up prefold) and dry it for an hour.


----------



## erigeron

It seems to be the washer AND dryer. In hindsight, I wish I had not bought these diapers and I am kind of mad at the original owner for whatever on earth she did to them and then selling them!

So far I have run the washer with bleach, vinegar (twice), and baking soda. I have run the dryer with a towel soaked in vinegar, twice. The problem hasn't abated at all. If anything it's worse--I can smell it now, and I couldn't before.

Next we're going to go get the official washing machine cleaning products at Sears, hopefully they'll have a dryer cleaning product too.

This is just so frustrating!


----------



## 8inHawaii

My husband said stop putting the dog in the dryer!


----------



## Mom31

This is such a bummer- to get a good deal and it end up biting you in the bottom!


----------



## erigeron

We ended up getting a dryer repair person in and he and my husband cleaned the whole thing out... it is better now but still not perfect. I threw out all of the diapers except a couple that didn't seem to have the problem. Some deal that was, cost us $120 fee for the repair person. Grump.


----------



## Mom31

UGH man that would really irk me- it did not even happen to me and it irks me.


----------



## Cokeacolashouldwork

erigeron said:


> It seems to be the washer AND dryer. In hindsight, I wish I had not bought these diapers and I am kind of mad at the original owner for whatever on earth she did to them and then selling them!
> 
> So far I have run the washer with bleach, vinegar (twice), and baking soda. I have run the dryer with a towel soaked in vinegar, twice. The problem hasn't abated at all. If anything it's worse--I can smell it now, and I couldn't before.
> 
> Next we're going to go get the official washing machine cleaning products at Sears, hopefully they'll have a dryer cleaning product too.
> 
> This is just so frustrating!





Mom31 said:


> UGH man that would really irk me- it did not even happen to me and it irks me.


-run a wash cycle with a cold of coke in it , poured into it , and do the vinegar towl thing fir the dryer , coke is used tk decrease diesel engines, well the concentrated syrup is anyways . And it works ti clean out he washers pretty good . I presoak with it , but it will work . Just find out what way works for yours


----------

